# Just about got ran over...



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I was out looking for tree rats this morning. I was taking it nice and easy getting where I wanted to go and this doe jumped out of a bed at no more then 5yards in front of me.. She turned my way took one very large lounge finally figured out what I was put the breaks on slid in the mud almost taking me out turns around and took off. Im not sure who was more scared her or me. After I got my self gathered back up I took four more steps and another one popes out of the brush. I am still amazed that I was able to get that close to them. But I did manage to see one grey before he hit the ground and then he pulled the hodinnie vanishing act and I didn't get a shot. I well made for an interesting morning


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had something kinda like that happen to me a few years back. it was bucks only, and i was walking out of the woods and was just looking down, i raised my head up and here was this doe walking down the trail i was on. she seen me about the same time i seen her, she wasnt 10 ft from me it scared the crap out of both of us,LOL.
sherman


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I had a similiar encounter while squirrel hunting. I was sitting at the base of a tree and heard something approaching. I peeked around the tree and I SWEAR I saw a another hunter coming my way. As it got really close, about 10 yards, I stood up so as this guy wouldn't shoot me. It was a buck!! Right there face to face at 10 yards. Snorted and took off the other direction. It was freaky all around. I swore I saw a hunter approaching. It was a strange encounter.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

This year on opening day I didnt put up a tree stand just took my chair and got into a briar thicket well about 9:00 I heard something and by the time I could slowly turn around like a rabbit real low to the ground a doe goes by me at 3.5 feet by the time I pulled up all I seen was her butt and back so I didnt take the shot but it was cool.

Mark


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why don't you forget the squirrels and go deer hunting ?


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a deer walk up behind me and sniff my neck then snorted and ran. Scared the hell out of me!!! I shook for 30 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Why don't you forget the squirrels and go deer hunting ?


If he did that he wouldn't see any deer, just a bunch of squirrels.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I got a buck in gun and would like to get a doe with my bow but the property I was hunting has a tree rat population that is about equal to the population of humans in mainhatin. And enjoy bothering you while you are hunting for deer so I was going to clear some out of the area my stand is in. You are so right about going deer hunting and only seeing squirrels lol. But I should just start taking the bow for tree rats I have gotten 2 while in my stand so it's doable.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

